# Book Help Needed



## tsquared90 (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm trying to locate a series of books, but I can't remember who made them, or what their title was. I used to borrow them from my school library, and they were the first books that really got me interested in WWII. All I have are some sparse details to go off of, but I was wondering if someone here could help me identify the books and where I might be able to find them.

-I want to say they were published in the 70's/80's (possibly the 60's)
-They were about 1"-1 1/2" thick
-They were hardcovered
-The covers were mostly blank and colored red, green, orange, etc. (I think they may have had book jackets on them at one point in time.
-They had a lot of pictures (both photographs and illustrations)
-Each book covered a different topic. I can remember one on D-day, the North African theater, Battle of the Bulge, the War in the Pacific, etc)
-I want to say that they were published by a newspaper/magazine company (they are NOT the Time Life WWII Series though)

I know its a long shot, but I figured I'd try. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ifor (Jan 22, 2021)

Are you thinking of Purnells History of the Second World War? They a weapons\campaign\battle series (which were also colour coded) as well as others. They were then published by Pan\Ballantyne and then Ballantyne. It's not the magazine series

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Michael Hope (Jan 23, 2021)

Not sure if it was this series, but could they be part of a Readers Digest series of books. Our family had them in the 1960's. My older brother has them now. I do not remember very many pictures in them. There were about 10 books in the series.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2021)

Ballantine’s History of WW II/History of the Violent Century Lot of 36







Found this on ebay. I believe this is what you mean.


----------



## Ol 45 (Jan 29, 2021)

Sounds like the Ballentine books to me. I had 62 of them that I recently donated to Goodwill. Couldn't find anyone I knew who was interested in taking them.
Another possibility might be the Time/Life Series of books on WW II. Just a thought.


----------

